

Firefox Home for iOS adds URL bar, bringing it closer to a full-fledged browser - joshzayin
http://www.macworld.com/article/154202/2010/09/firefox_home_address_bar.html

======
joshzayin
Note that it still uses WebKit rather than Gecko, so it's not quite Firefox
yet, but, what with the loosening of app store restrictions, I can't help but
think it's only a matter of time.

